# DALLAS social anxiety treatment group



## PatriciaStahl (Aug 30, 2014)

I have recently been informed that people on this site are looking for group therapy for social anxiety in Dallas. I am a clinical social worker who has been working for over 30 years with anxiety, including many years doing groups at the Phobia and anxiety Center of the Southwest in Dallas. 
I am currently doing 12 week groups for social anxiety in my private practice. 
I can provide you testimonials from people who've been through one of my groups. They've made some wonderful progress!
If you'd like more information, please email me at [email protected].


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone live near Dallas?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome, PatriciaStahl!


----------



## PatriciaStahl (Aug 30, 2014)

If you are interested in a social anxiety treatment group, please email me at [email protected]. i've been leading groups for people with anxiety for over 20 years. 
Hoping to start a new social anxiety group this month!

Patricia Stahl, LCSW


----------

